# Totally Whacked: Kissing a dolphin



## WhackUmStackUm

I know, I know, it was totally WRONG...but surprisingly stimulating!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Taste like chicken?


----------



## no woryz

looks like harassment to me.......


----------



## feelin' wright

no woryz said:


> looks like harassment to me.......


Only harassment if he was licking the blow hole. But then again some dolphins might be into that kind of thing. That would certainly give them reason to follow your boat offshore


----------



## no woryz

feelin' wright said:


> Only harassment if he was licking the blow hole.


 

Wow...... I have no response to that.....


----------



## TheRoguePirate

coolbluestreak said:


> Taste like chicken?


prob tastes like my tuna samiches in the 80's:thumbsup:


----------



## devildog83

no woryz said:


> Wow...... I have no response to that.....


I agree completely lol


----------



## Dynamic

LOL!!..Was that pic taken in the keys??


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I know, I know, it was totally WRONG...but surprisingly stimulating!


Dolphin: "I have just been violated!"


----------



## specktackler57

lmao


----------

